# Parking in Wells, Somerset



## 112936 (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know where we can park an 18 foot van in Wells to go see the cathedral? From what I can see on Google Earth all the car parks have fully marked bays and I gather that Mendip Council won't let you overhang or even pay for two bays.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

We went to Wells a couple of years ago with a 25ft Swift Kontiki. Having found a carpark with out a height barrier [which as I remember was near a school]. I telephoned the Council - number obtained from the notice board in the carpark - and spoke to a very nice man who said we could park there as long as we paid for all bays occupied.

We travelled as far as the Lizard and every town we visited I telephoned the local Council and asked permission to park in the carpark - cheaper than a parking fine. I always took the persons name and wrote on a piece of paper that he/she had said we could park there.

Enjoy Wells Cathedral - we did - the small cemetery at the rear contains the bodies of the Cathedral builders. A campsite owner's relative is buried there. [can't remember his name].


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Sealady's right, we've never had a problem parking in Wells. There's a big open car park near the ring road with the option of either overhanging the grass behind the bays at the back, or using (and paying for) two bays in the middle.

Seem to remember there's also a supermarket where you can park....or was that Glastonbury?!

Either way, sure you'll love Wells.


----------



## 112936 (Jun 3, 2008)

Many thanks folks. Have since found found an updated page on the council web site confirming that you can pay for two bays if used.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wells*

Hi

Used to park the coach in Tesco - short walk to the centre of the city.

Russell


----------

